# My new saw



## Beginningwoodworker

Congrats on your new bandsaw.


----------



## bigike

very nice


----------



## 308Gap

Cool keep us up to speed as you use it. I pawed it lowes also, it was right next to the last delta, they looked almost the same. Congrats on the new toy….......I mean tool.


----------



## thiel

You know it's funny you mention not finding any reviews of this saw… because when I saw your posting I thought to myself: "Wow… I don't think I've EVER seen a floorstanding PorterCable tool."

Looks solid… and I suspect it's nearly identical to the Delta of the same size…

Congrats!


----------



## Abbott

I believe that is the same saw that used to carry the Delta name. I bet you can bring up reviews for it. I looked them over at Lowe's when they were discontinuing the Delta saw and they looked identical.

I have read that Black and Decker (DeWalt), Delta, Porter Cable the German tool manufacturer ELU are all the same conglomerate. I believe they also just acquired Hitachi tools.

Delta-PorterCable


----------



## a1Jim

Congrats on your new saw. Most band saws are top heavy and blades included with saws are seldom any good


----------



## richgreer

Congratulations!

Like thiel, I do not recall ever previously seeing a floorstanding PorterCable tool. Delta, PorterCable, DeWalt & B&D all have common ownership and it looks like they are tinkering with the brand names. I'm sure this PorterCable is based on, or identical to, the Delta saw.


----------



## Rick_Boyett

I really am not impressed with the re-branding of Delta tools as Porter Cable.

So when do we get the Porter Cable Unisaw?


----------



## toddc

Congrats on the purchase, I look forward to seeing what you make with it.


----------



## PurpLev

interesting, so this goes hand in hand with the delta benchtop jointer that lowes used to carry that is now sponsoring the PC brand instead. seems like they are rebranding everything consumer level as PC, and making Delta only the heavier duty tools (Unisaw, new Lathes, etc)

regardless - congrats on your new saw, it looks like a good performer. I wouldn't worry about the blade, as the factory supplied blade is NEVER any good. this would (read should) be your first upgrade and will significantly improve the performance of your saw and your cuts.

enjoy


----------



## lilredweldingrod

Nice saw! Waiting to see what you do on it. If it is as good as my old Rockwell, you have at least 30 years of satisfaction coming. Have fun. RAnd


----------



## dbhost

"I have read that Black and Decker (DeWalt), Delta, Porter Cable the German tool manufacturer ELU are all the same conglomerate. I believe they also just acquired Hitachi tools."

Ugh…. Now THAT is BAD news… I really like Hitachi…


----------



## Tim29

congrats on the new saw.


----------



## 308Gap

Strange I cant find the saw on any site except lowes, I wanted to see if a spacer was available or not.


----------



## wvoldguy

www.deltaportercable.com lists a Riser Block package for a 14" bandsaw, but it says "For Delta bandsaws only". Hmmm . . . might fit the PC, might not.

Tony


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Cograts on your new band saw. It looks really nice..seems to have gone together smoothly…let us know how it performs. What was the price?


----------



## Abbott

*Ugh…. Now THAT is BAD news… I really like Hitachi…*

I am also a fan of Hitachi tools *DB*. I don't have any real knowledge of the Black&Decker tool conglomerate purchasing the tool division from Hitachi. I am just speculating as the Hitachi scroll saw is now re-branded as Porter-Cable. However a fellow did mention in another thread that he also had the exact same scroll saw under the Alltrade brand (or something) I think he said.


----------



## RandyMarine

why did you only give it 3 stars? Can you get a risor block for it? I looked at this saw, because I love PC, but I never saw a review for it…please advise.


----------



## wvoldguy

*What was the price?* $399

*why did you only give it 3 stars?* Mainly because I felt the base could be more sturdy and the blade is only average. I really haven't used it enough yet to have any superlative or negative remarks, so I felt a middle-of-the-road 3 was the most honest assessment I could give right now.

*Can you get a risor block for it?* I didn't see one on the website, and one is not mentioned in the manual.


----------



## NormG

I was not aware PC had floor tools either. Great looking saw, hope it meets your needs, and congrats.


----------



## mrg

Stanley/Black & Decker bought Delta/Porter Cable. I hope the quality of the Delta brand stays the same.

That band saw looks nice, I haven't seen any of the Porter cable branded saws in my area.


----------



## michstairguy

All these tool brands under the same roof is going to spell quality control disaster mark my words. Being a wood worker since 7th grade wood shop I am very disgusted to what is happening to our American tool brands.


----------



## BobG

I'm in the market for a new Band Saw and the Lowes around Lowell, AR. only have the Delta display models left. Does anyone know if there is a riser block for the PC? I really have some nice burl wood that I have to get sawn and it is upwards of about 11 inches thick.


----------



## ncdon

Tony, Thanks for the great review. I had seen the PC-14 at Lowes . Yours was the only review i could find any where on this saw. So, yesterday I stopped at Lowes and gave there floor model a once over. It had the features I wanted, so one followed me home. I'll just add to your review that not only was the tracking not properly factory set, none of the guide blocks or support bearings was anywhere near spec. I'd plan on 2-2 1/2 hours to set it up and dial it in. On start up it passed the nickle test. I made several test cuts this morning and am very happy so far. I am however on my way to woodcraft today to pick up a couple of Timber Wolf Blades.
I called Porter Cable this morning, as of now NO riser block is available for the pc 14.


----------



## wvoldguy

You're welcome, Don. I've used mine enough now for small stuff that I'd bump my rating up a hair. I still haven't used it for anything heavy duty, but I'm pleased with the tracking and ease of cutting.

Tony


----------



## RoBanJo

So Folks, I have money to spend and am looking for a band-saw - I am considering the HD Rigid or the Lowe's Porter Cable. The local specialty wood shop has the Jet 14" for $599 and the Fox 14" for $549. Is it worth a few hundred extra smackers to go with them? What say you?


----------



## BrentPAC

Hope everyone else's experience is better than mine. Have had this saw since April. Used it fairly heavy for the first 4 weeks doing some 1-2 inch boards, used it to saw some logs into boards and noticed it didn't seem to want to keep it's settings very well. Hadn't been in the shop for about 6 weeks (TOO HOT), and went to make some smalll items. Spent some time truing in the blocks, still didn't seem right. Let it set overnight, went back to the shop and everything was off….long story short…the hinge componet that holds the upper wheel is fractured badly. Called PC 10 days ago and still waiting on a part. The bad news, is I took it apart today to get ready for the new part and found that the way it's put together will be difficult for me to reassemble unless they ship the whole thing. This component was made basically of cheap stuff when it should be all steel. I am afraid I will have further issues if I put a 3/8 or 1/2 blade with high tension.  Can't we make anything in the US and make it quality anymore?


----------



## Willow

I was this close to buying this saw until I read BrentPac's comment. I do see that there is a 3 year warranty on the saw. Has anyone else had similar problems?


----------



## JollyGreen67

I have the PC band saw, which I bought at Lowe's. Runs like a singer sewing machine - right out of the box !
No vibration, chatter, walking the floor, etc. Musta got real lucky. Have a 3/8 blade on it with no problems.
Not tracked as the the manual says it is done, but was real easy to do. The only thing I was not happy with is,
the stupid steel guide blocks - ordered bearings for it. Got to find a descent fence for it. The 1-1/2 horse
motor "buttered" right through 6×6 oak, and a 4" piece of cherry tree that had been in my back yard for about
2 years. I turned the saw around on the stand - so as to make the door open properly, plus put a mobile
base under it from HF.


----------



## crmygdnss

ALMOST bought this at Lowes last night. I (finally!) bought a full size lathe from a fellow off of Craigslist having used a Jet mini-lathe for the past several years and was literally driving past a Lowes on the way home and almost stopped. But went on line when I got home and Grizzly has their G0555P on sale for $399. Of course shipping will be $74, but no tax. I've always wanted to try a Grizzly product (90% of my tools are Jet), and thought this would be a good time.

Am I going to regret my decision?


----------



## matt5

I bought this saw 2 weeks ago. I loved it until I tried to rip 5.5 inch stuff. Now I like it..


----------



## woodsmith

I too am in the market for a new band saw. I have beenlooking at the PC and Grizzly G0555. Does anyone know if the PC has available a extension block kit and re-saw fence? I am trying to learn to turn wood and that may be something I would want to add. If not that might push me toward the Grizzly. Thanks for the review and comments


----------



## Mainewoods

Bought this saw today. Took a couple of hours to set up and at least half of that was adjusting the blade. I didn't have to weight the wheels at all as I have had to do in the past with entry level bandsaws. After a couple hours of practice cuts through everything from 3/4 ply to 4" oak firewood I am very pleased with the purchase. I use a powermatic bandsaw at work that is a far more serious machine. However for my home shop this saw should fit right in nicely. I just have a small shop in the barn and work on small projects. The saw had virtually no vibration right out of the box. It handled most of the test wood I fed it. When i got to trying to resaw some oak firewood I had in the shop it required me to feed the wood very slow as to avoid burn marks in the wood, but I feel that is largely due to the lacking of a decent blade. Overall a good purchase for the price. Just wanted to share my first impressions for anyone thinking of buying this saw.


----------



## beginner1

Seen this saw last Tuesday. Came home and started looking around the internet for the same saw. Nothing like it with a 1.5 horse motor at that price $399.00. Everything else costs $1,000 and up with a1.5 horse motor. I think Porter Cable left off a 1, as in $1,000.00. Just might opinion. But when you look at everybody in the 14" bandsaw, they are over $1,000.00. and up. I bought the last one Lowes had Wednesday. I couldn't locate one for 50 miles around me, and Lowes won't order one for you. I found this one in another aisle, not where it supposed to be. I will put it together tomorrow. I hope my hunch pays off.


----------



## JamesG79

Been doing some research on this saw as I'm looking to buy one and here's some info I found out about it. It's made by Rexon 888-609-9779. They do not make a riser kit for this saw yet. (not enough inquiries for it they said) it does look like the Delta saw but what I'm gathering is that everything is slightly different in size so parts won't interchange.


----------



## Arnies

I have had the PC for a Year and used it pretty heavily without any major issues. The only issue is it does not come with a fence.


----------



## vasyl_y

I'm going to by band saw. While researching my options (porter cable, king, grizly, ridgid) found this:
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2002049/9733/6-Riser-Block.aspx
Review states with litle modifications jet riser will fit porter cable. Anybody tried it?


----------



## cuttingwood

I found someone that bought a 6" riser for a Jet and refit it for the Porter Cable 14" bandsaw that Lowes sells. Not sure I would do what he did but check it out.

Jet Riser Block

I am also thinking of getting a PC bandsaw at Lowes. Since I am just a hobbyist and plan to do mostly small stuff it should work for me. But I would like to put a riser on it. have 5 very large trees coming down that I would like to harvest some wood out of for some projects.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

well glad to hear the saw is working out well, and seems to be of good quality. 
Like some of the others, I did look at the saw in the store, and thought that the guides seemed cheaply made, compared to my older delta, but do not have the porter cable saw to make a fair statement.
Maybe they are just fine.
This one is from about 1965


----------



## Howarddavidp

I lvoe mine, I just posted my review, hopefully it will be approved…


----------

